# 4 Dogs Stolen Before Eukanuba



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Horrible story!!! Always keep your dogs with you and make sure your handler does too! Jack is at the Long Beach shows this week so it really freaked me out! Luckily our handler would never let dogs sleep in his car outside. They are always with him.

Stolen Show Dogs: Van with Show Dogs Worth $500K Stolen from Bellflower Motel - ktla.com

BELLFLOWER, Calif. ( KTLA) -- Police in Bellflower are looking for a stolen van that had some precious cargo inside -- four international show dogs worth more than a half a million dollars.

Kristina Rickhard says someone stole a white Chevy cargo van from the parking lot at a Motel 6 in the 17200 block of Downey Ave. The theft was reported around 7:30 a.m. Tuesday.

Rickhard says four show dogs were in crates inside the vehicle -- a male Akita worth $250,000, another Akita worth $100,000 and two Corgis worth $100,000 each.

Rickard says the dogs were left in the van because it was cooler outside and more comfortable for them.

Three other dogs that prefer warmer temperatures were brought inside, she told KTLA.

The most expensive dog, Trace, is the world's #2 Akita, Rickhard added.

Rickhard says she and her family were staying at the hotel for an upcoming dog show in Long Beach.

Since the animals are show dogs, she says they wouldn't last long in the wild.

"They would not be able to make it out on their own if they were let loose," she said.

The white cargo van has a black box on the back and has California license plate number: 8D50252.

Anyone with information on the dogs' whereabouts is asked to call David at (530) 917-6846 or Tamara at (661) 860-3147.


----------



## grcharlie (Nov 10, 2007)

I seen that on the news tonight. It is awful!!! I really hope and I think they will find the van...Im sure if they knew about the dogs worth.....I just hope they did not sell them.

Im sure the dog community is looking out for this van.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

grcharlie said:


> I seen that on the news tonight. It is awful!!! I really hope and I think they will find the van...Im sure if they knew about the dogs worth.....I just hope they did not sell them.
> 
> Im sure the dog community is looking out for this van.


It was posted on Work-Gold, according to Jack's breeder, and it's been cross-posted on facebook. Hopefully someone will see something.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

WOW that is awful. I sure hope the dogs are found ok. Of course the news about what they are worth if the vandals see it will not be good... 

:crossfing Hoping for a safe recovery.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Hoping all of the dogs are returned safely to their owners soon. A pretty stupid move to leave them alone unsupervised, by whoever was in charge of them!!! I won't even tie up my non-show dog outside of the corner store for 5 minutes.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

The stolen van and the Akitas have been located. The Corgis are still missing. I so hope they are found too so this story has a happy ending...


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

That handler needs to be held responsible. What in the world was she thinking leaving these dogs in the van? I hope those corgis are found safe and sound!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

That's great news!!! Fingers crossed that the corgis are found too.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

fostermom said:


> That handler needs to be held responsible. What in the world was she thinking leaving these dogs in the van? I hope those corgis are found safe and sound!



I agree...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That's awful. I really hope they find the Corgi's safe and soon.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Corgis were returned/found last night. :banana:


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

*Corgis found too!!!*



kwhit said:


> Corgis were returned/found last night. :banana:


Bumping up!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

kwhit said:


> Corgis were returned/found last night. :banana:


I just heard that this morning at the show! Everyone is very relieved.

btw, the Long Beach show is incredible! It's like nothing I've ever seen! I can't wait to go on Saturday for Eukanuba, especially since I just found out that my friend's dog will be competing in the breed!


----------



## LincolnsMom (Sep 28, 2010)

Thank god they were returned! Does anyone know why they stole them in the first place?


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

LincolnsMom said:


> Thank god they were returned! Does anyone know why they stole them in the first place?


They stole the van and the dogs happened to be in it.


----------



## LincolnsMom (Sep 28, 2010)

Ahh. I'm glad the dogs were returned that could have turned out very badly for the dogs!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

You may recall a few years back that a couple of Chuckanut Goldens happened to be in a van that was stolen. They also were returned and the theives were after the van not the show dogs. I guess a lesson learned.


----------

